# Rear Cup Holder



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I was wondering if someone has a schematic diagram of the rear cupholder, perhaps from a service manual? I guess I wasn't paying enough attention when I inspected my "new-to-me" purchase, and I failed to notice that this cupholder is in a couple of pieces when you pull it out of its closed position. I don't think any parts are missing, but I'm not sure how the spring loaded mechanism is supposed to work when you pull the cupholder out and into its open position.

Anyway, if anyone could help I'd be most grateful.


----------



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

The service manual shows very little, but here is the relevant chapter, page 19-20. 

http://www.cars4qatar.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=617&&Itemid=47

Hope it helps. 

Bob


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Bob,

Yeah, I did go through the manual that was offered through this site but you're right, very little is mentioned. I might just take the whole console off someday and poke around. Thanks anyway!!


----------

